# Dale's Seasoning on a Butt?



## rvman (Aug 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here uses Dales Seasoning on their Butts. I talked to a friend of mine they ate some pulled pork and it was the best he ever had, I ask him what the guy used and he said he poked holes throughout the Butt and then poured Dale's Seasoning over then smoked it.

Anyone have any recipes for that? I'd like to try it


----------



## bigal (Aug 30, 2007)

I use it on about everything.  I like to spread a very thin layer of mustard on my butts then add Dales, then my rub.  It thins it out and I like the smell of it.   I use it like worchest sauce, but Dales is pretty salty.  

I also like it on briskets and ribs.  I've got ribs on now that I rubbed w/Dales then my rub.  I also put some in the sauce I use at the end.  It's good stuff.

IMHO, I don't think Dales made the pulled pork.  I've done a ton of things to briskets and butts, but what really takes it over the top is what you do at the end.  Like I said, just my opinion.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 30, 2007)

I use Dales alot.  It's really nothing more than soy sauce with some spices in it. Need to be careful because of the salt content.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dales is good.  I use it for wild game.  Seems to help tenderize a lot.  I dont use it much on good cuts of meat because it is salty.  I buy the low sodium, i like it more and its better for you.


----------



## devolutionist (Aug 30, 2007)

I used to be a big fan of steaks and pork tenderloin grilled after sitting in some Dale's for a while, but the salt just got to be too much.  

I imagine it's pretty good in the smoker but the strong taste will be fighting with the wood something fierce.  I'd say use a really stong wood like mesquite, or it'll probably just taste like Dale's instead of smoked pork.


----------



## rvman (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I will just hold off on that for now. I don't need anymore salt


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

i can hook ya up w/ some good spices & low in sodium. best stuff ya will ever use & all the texans here will agree- we use it on everything .


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Apr 27, 2013)

six year old thread.......

Dale's is good stuff.  I use it in place of soy sauce when I brine poultry.  I also mix a little into my pork butts.

Strong and salty - a little goes a long way.  But it is good.

Something that I like that is also in the same family of flavors is Pirate's Gold.  Soy and spices like Dale's, but it also has some fruit juices in it which mellows it out and adds an acidic element.

Nice for a change up in flavors.


----------

